# St. Peter, MN. model contest and car show



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The SCMM are holding their annual show on Sunday Sept. 19th. This is also held in conjunction with the Auto Restorer's club annual car show. Great venue!
All the info is in this flier.
Hope to see you there!
Chris








64e15984-7eb4-4f0d-8263-ff2e6fbcde2d
1.03.0164e15984-7eb4-4f0d-8263-ff2e6fbcde2d
1.03.01


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Just wanted to re-iterate that the show is being held tomorrow. Look forward to seeing you there!
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

wish I could attend. its been years since I went to a Model Contest.
However, it would be a tough commute........:drunk:
Look forward to seeing some photo's, though.


----------

